# Don't harrass duck hunters



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Great story here:

http://www.southbendtribune.com/apps/pb ... T=Sports03


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Thats funny, he took the right steps- idk if that was me, those speakers might not have been playing to long


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Goes to show that taking the proper channels to confront a problem accomplishes alot more in the end.


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Thats awesome.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

That was pretty good for us hunters around here. Alot of the best hunting spots here have houses pretty close but one of the C/Os told me, if they dont like it the can move into the city limits, when i asked if i could hunt a certain area. I hunt that same river just a different location.

I live in Elkhart and hunt with a cousin from South Bend.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

That is good to hear. I've dealt with the same problem in the past, but have just went elsewhere. I don't think I will be doing that anymore!


----------

